# Villiger Export--Nat or Maduro?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm picking up a box of Villiger Exports with my next order from Famous or CI, just to have some decent, low-maintenance, low-cost short smokes on hand. I've always been a fan of the Maduro-wrapped version. My dillemma stems from only having tried the natural-wrapped ones overseas, and not being a huge fan of it. 

Am I missing a big difference by not trying the US-market naturals? Should I just go with the maduros? I know a few of you guys smoke these things regularly. Influence me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you like the Maduros just stick with them, like you said they will just be a nice short "yard gar" so might as well stick to what you know.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

See, I get the "stick with what you know" concept. And I know I should follow it. I just always have a bad habit of over-thinking every box purchase I make, even if it's cheap stuff. The idea that there might have been 50 other little cigars that I could've bought with that cash that I would enjoy more always psychs me out. 

Which means I buy a lot of cigars, while never committing to a few good ones, and trying a bunch of bad ones in order to find the better ones. :wacko:

Yeah, I should probably just buy something and stick with it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How short of a smoke are you looking for?


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

About the length of a Villiger, 20-30 minutes.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Go to Cigar Gold and order a bundle of Nativos, you will be glad you did.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Villiger Premium Sumatra No7 and Brazil in the individual fresh packs by case of 20, or in 5 packs. A nice four inch slim cigar. More popular in Europe where they're readily available. In US Dominican Rep. Nicaraguan & Brazilian fillers and wrappers.A nice alternative to the cigarillos yet not too large a ring gauge. That you wont need a travel humidor when traveling is plus with Villiger.
You might also want to check out the Punch Gran Puro Laguna in tins of five cigars each, hand mades from Honduras, these are four inch cigars with about a 36-38 ring guage.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Matt - check Famous. You can buy 5 packs there. That way you're not stuck with a whole box if you don't like 'em. 

I like the maddies a lot. Haven't tried the natties yet. Post back after you try them and let us know what you think.


----------

